# 2002 Nissan Altima



## CrystalMichelle (Jan 5, 2017)

I have an 02 Nissan Altima and my check engine light does not work all other light work except that one is their a fuse for it or how do I get it to work I know codes have been thrown but yet the check engine light still does not work


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

First, check 10A fuse #14 in the fuse block. If the fuse is good and power is going through it with the key in the "ON" or "START" position, then, you'll have to check the check engine light circuit, which runs to the cluster and then into the ECM, where it is grounded. If there is no power to fuse #14 , then you need to check the power circuit between the fuse and the ignition switch. If it is not simply a burnt fuse, then you should download the Engine Control section of the factory service manual for your vehicle and go to page EC-378 (if you have a QR25DE engine) for diagnostic steps and wiring diagrams for your problem. You can find a downloadable service manual section "EC" here:

2002 Nissan Altima Service Manual - Loose Sections - Free with Registration - Nissanhelp.com


----------



## koxygen (Mar 19, 2020)

What is the right headlight bulb number for a high beam?


----------

